# Steel Wheels: Upgrade? Not A Lot Of Money!



## Josh (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra GXE with plastic wheel covers (P175/70R13). I want to remove the plastic wheel covers and go with just the steel wheels. Has anyone ever painted the black steel wheels? Should I just buy new wheels? I do not want to put any extra money in this car, but I really do not like the plastic wheel covers. I have noticed other cars . . . Honda Civics, that just have steel wheels (no covers) and they like good. Any suggestions on how to dress the steel wheels up?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Paint em black with duplicolor wheel paint. :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

find a set of used ser rims


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xt_out said:


> find a set of used ser rims


That would be good but he said he doesnt want to put any money into the car. I would think that they would be worth it though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

paint them black and clear them so they have a nice black glossy look


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> That would be good but he said he doesnt want to put any money into the car. I would think that they would be worth it though.


well in that case, save your money on the spraypaint and just get a set of blingin' hubcap spinners  
j/k....
josh, i got your PM. these are SER rims. 








http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3485
theres a set on NF selling for $300 if you can justify spending a few hundred on some great looking upgrades.


----------

